# Tokyo Dome Grand Champion



## theorchidzone (Feb 17, 2015)

Pretty amazing. Perfect timing.
I saw this one before judging and predicted it would win. 
Winner receives 2,000,000 Yen [stay calm] + Mercedes.
BTW, you can see a lesser one in the background.
JC


----------



## NYEric (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks for sharing. If they have smilliae albums please bring some home. :drool:


----------



## tnyr5 (Feb 17, 2015)

Ugh, how do they DO that!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 18, 2015)

Impressive!


----------



## abax (Feb 18, 2015)

An amazing plant and the awards are well deserved.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 19, 2015)

A wonderful plant.


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 26, 2015)

Ridiculous!!


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 28, 2015)

Grown in a beer barrel? That might be the secret


----------

